# Buying furniture on the mainland



## MDUK (Feb 15, 2010)

I need to furnish a property in Epidavros. I know i can buy at Ikea (don't know if they deliver though) but i am not a great fan of their stuff. I would prefer something a little more in keeping with the house (even if it is second hand).

So can anyone recommend anywere in Athens that will deliver, in Nafpion or online.

Also any good second hands shops please?


----------



## MDUK (Feb 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------

